# Should I lube my fork?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think when I got the bike 3 weeks ago the front suspension had some lube, its gone now from getting sand off it. Should I lube it? is wax lube ok to use on it?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Some people like to use a little light oil on their fork seals. I wouldn't use anything else, and I'd make it a synthetic oil or gear or machine oil. Try to avoid additives and motor oil.

What fork do you have? If it has open baths in the legs, you can also just flip your bike upside down for a little while before you ride it.

It is important to keep the stanchions clean.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Some people like to use a little light oil on their fork seals. I wouldn't use anything else, and I'd make it a synthetic oil or gear or machine oil. Try to avoid additives and motor oil.
> 
> What fork do you have? If it has open baths in the legs, you can also just flip your bike upside down for a little while before you ride it.
> 
> It is important to keep the stanchions clean.


i don't know if it has open baths. its a pretty low end shock.

SF9-XCM V2 HLO 26'


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

The thicker and "stickier" the lube, the more likely sand, grit, and gravel will stick to it.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> The thicker and "stickier" the lube, the more likely sand, grit, and gravel will stick to it.


Exactly right.

What I do is wipe any crud off the stanchions and from around the wipers and then wipe a little wax chain lube on. It won't attract dirt like a wet lube and it does make things smoother.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

I remember reading in my fork's documentation (a Fox model) that light oiling is recommended. That got me into the habit of doing it before each ride, though that much might be unnecessary.

What I do is drop a few drops of light oil with teflon (again, something recommended to me somewhere some time ago...) onto a piece of paper towel and gently wipe it around the stanchion near the seal. Then I bounce the fork a couple of times and wipe off the excess lubricant that the seal scraped up.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

alright, I'll get some wax lube on it then.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just spray some silicon on a clean rag and wipe them down getting any debris that may have accumulated.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nope....*



Gabe3 said:


> alright, I'll get some wax lube on it then.


I wouldn't use wax. It will build up and collect grit.

Wipe down the stanchions and use something light and synthetic. The oil inside the fork does the actual lubing, you're just cleaning the dirt off.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> I wouldn't use wax. It will build up and collect grit.
> 
> Wipe down the stanchions and use something light and synthetic. The oil inside the fork does the actual lubing, you're just cleaning the dirt off.


hmm, wax doesn't attract dirt and sand as much as oil lube though. but wax would build up.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Right....*



Gabe3 said:


> hmm, wax doesn't attract dirt and sand as much as oil lube though. but wax would build up.


And grit would imbed in the wax.

You shouldn't leave the lube on the stanchion but rather wipe it off.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Guys at the LBS told me to wipe down the fork after each ride and use a small amount of spray dry lube every 2-3 rides (Finish Line is what I've been using). Sound good?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

For wipers will wipe off any waxy buildup - that's why they're called "wipers." They wipe. 

You don't want an excess of anything on the stanchions - and it's a bit like a chain - don't apply lube to them when they are dirty. 

Clean stanchions, then wipe on a tiny amount of dry / wax lube. It does reduce stiction.

You will notice a buildup of really fine silty material around your wiper's lip over time, lube or not. You should clean this off regularly also.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread got me thinking and so I used a small plastic tool to gently pry back the lips on the fork seals and go around each fork on two different bikes. I got a small amount of dirt and a very small amount of lube out. I then went back and allowed a drop of gear lube to run behind each outer lip and ran it around the forks. Bounce the suspension, wipe off the excess and I think I'm good for a while.

I've never dinked around with my fork seals before but seeing the dirt I dug out has me wanting to do that again from time to time.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Clones123 said:


> This thread got me thinking and so I used a small plastic tool to gently pry back the lips on the fork seals and go around each fork on two different bikes. I got a small amount of dirt and a very small amount of lube out. I then went back and allowed a drop of gear lube to run behind each outer lip and ran it around the forks. Bounce the suspension, wipe off the excess and I think I'm good for a while.
> 
> I've never dinked around with my fork seals before but seeing the dirt I dug out has me wanting to do that again from time to time.


I've done that with my Reba - using the tip of a small zip tie. Got a bit of crap out too.


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

i acctually read an article in a bike mag, forget which one. any how i lube my stanchions with a home brew half petrolium jelly( a.ka.a vasaline) mixed with 50 wt. synthetic oil 50/50 blend and blended together well. i usually just lather stantions up, cycle my fork up and down a couple times ,helps pull all the little dirt bits out of the seals then wipe off. dont leave it all gooped up that will attract more crud!


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

Finish line actually makes a lube that is made specifically for Stanchions. I use it on all of my mountain bikes and it helps quite a bit and doesn't attract dirt. You can see it here: https://www.finishlineusa.com/products/stanchion-lube.htm


----------

